# Can stuff like this be used?



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey guys i use a product for nail care for my sugar glider which works really well. I was wondering if it could be used for hedgehogs. I know the fear it it would be rough on their feet. But honestly their feet cant be anymore delicate then a gliders... any thoughts? When it comes to my glider i put it on her wheel for one night ever couple of weeks.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=222342802725&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

It will just wreck their pads and you'll end up with a bloody wheel and an injured hedgehog.
Not worth it when clipping their nails in a bath isn't *that* difficult.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Matvei said:


> It will just wreck their pads and you'll end up with a bloody wheel and an injured hedgehog.
> Not worth it when clipping their nails in a bath isn't *that* difficult.


You know this for a fact it will happen? You've used the product? What's the reason for emphasizing the word that? Trying to pull off a condisending/ a hole tone?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

If you don't want advice why are you posting?
That is not safe for hedgehogs. Try it only if you want an expensive vet bill.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe this will help a little more. 
Those sanding strips are intended to gradually grind nails down. Obviously the nails need to be the main part of a body to come in contact with the strip. 
The problem lies in how a hedgehog runs and walks. It's more flat footed walking. So while it may wear down really long nails, it will also be grinding down their pads on their feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Matvei said:


> If you don't want advice why are you posting?
> That is not safe for hedgehogs. Try it only if you want an expensive vet bill.


There is a difference between offering advice and being snarky. You have fallen into the snarky category with this post, like many others on here do.

People usually don't respond to that type of comment very well, and thus why he was asking why you were being condescending.

I think it's worth noting that, hedgehogs are a lot of work and there are dozens of questions new owners have and dozens more they will have. Just because someone on here may have answered this before, or if you yourself have answered this (or any other question) before, doesn't mean that person has heard/read it, and therefore a kind and thought out post is more practical and useful than "you're gonna have a huuuuuuuuuuuge vet bill if you do this". All a statement like that says is "do what I say, you're wrong and dumb, don't ask why".


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sand paper like that won't work on a hedgehog. Sugar gliders run on their toes while hedgehogs run on the pads of their feet so the nail wouldn't touch the sand paper but it would scrape the pads of the feet and cause injury. It has happened in the past to others that tried using it.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lopi said:


> There is a difference between offering advice and being snarky. You have fallen into the snarky category with this post, like many others on here do.
> 
> People usually don't respond to that type of comment very well, and thus why he was asking why you were being condescending.
> 
> I think it's worth noting that, hedgehogs are a lot of work and there are dozens of questions new owners have and dozens more they will have. Just because someone on here may have answered this before, or if you yourself have answered this (or any other question) before, doesn't mean that person has heard/read it, and therefore a kind and thought out post is more practical and useful than "you're gonna have a huuuuuuuuuuuge vet bill if you do this". All a statement like that says is "do what I say, you're wrong and dumb, don't ask why".





twobytwopets said:


> Maybe this will help a little more.
> Those sanding strips are intended to gradually grind nails down. Obviously the nails need to be the main part of a body to come in contact with the strip.
> The problem lies in how a hedgehog runs and walks. It's more flat footed walking. So while it may wear down really long nails, it will also be grinding down their pads on their feet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nikki said:


> Sand paper like that won't work on a hedgehog. Sugar gliders run on their toes while hedgehogs run on the pads of their feet so the nail wouldn't touch the sand paper but it would scrape the pads of the feet and cause injury. It has happened in the past to others that tried using it.


Thank you to the 3 of you for the explanation as to why this is not a good option. Mine will let me cut her back nails with out a fuss infact almost just sticks them out for me to cut them. But her front ones are a different story :shock:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried clipping them in a bath? Sometimes that helps.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Front feet are a slightly different vulnerability. Keep messing with her front feet when she's out for bonding. Also sometimes a different technique works better for front feet or back feet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

nikki said:


> Have you tried clipping them in a bath? Sometimes that helps.


I did and then she struggles and tries to get away and rolls. I dont hold on tight as im afraid of hurting her.

As twobytwo suggested ill try and play with her front feet a little more to see if she warms up to it at all.


----------

